# You guys think this tip was a mistake???



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It started with a 45+ notification... I accepted the 4.60 rated guy. I arrived and location was a restaurant with same name but closer to where they live in Indiana. So I changed the address and it was a shortie trip.....I ended ride, seen the 5 something, did another ride, refreshed the uber app and seen the tip....lol


He seemed rich, but what's the odds he and his wife actually fell into the witty charm and chat from JG

If it holds.....nice start to the evening at $12.50 a mile take home


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Damn, looks like you hit the jackpot, good for you, cash that in ASAP before it gets reversed.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Damn, looks like you hit the jackpot, good for you, cash that in ASAP before it gets reversed.


Just did.....lol


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I love seeing this Cinderella type sh**. Awesome


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I lone seeing this Cinderella type sh**. Awesome


I'd have to say....Been a strange week of 1st, and it's only Friday night.

Monday : longest trip 123 miles
Thursday : a block away from an attempted homicide 
Friday : biggest tip

What's the weekend going to bring?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'd have to say....Been a strange week of 1st, and it's only Friday night.
> 
> Monday : longest trip 123 miles
> Thursday : a block away from an attempted homicide
> ...


 Getaway Driver for Drive By shooting?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Cdub2k said:


> Getaway Driver for Drive By shooting?


How about 1st solo female passenger that wouldn't wake up....I called the police to make sure she was OK and never even got out of the car. She came to from officers and minutes later said, where's my bag?.......I looked at the cop and said see why I never got out of the car and called you guys......lol

She never brought her bag and had her house keys in hand when she blacked out.

The cop was funny....when she coming out of her drunk coma, wakey wakey, this is a copie copie, you had too much to drinkey drinkey


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It started with a 45+ notification... I accepted the 4.60 rated guy. I arrived and location was a restaurant with same name but closer to where they live in Indiana. So I changed the address and it was a shortie trip.....I ended ride, seen the 5 something, did another ride, refreshed the uber app and seen the tip....lol
> 
> He seemed rich, but what's the odds he and his wife actually fell into the witty charm and chat from JG
> 
> If it holds.....nice start to the evening at $12.50 a mile take home


Great tip JG!!!

Tonight I also had a nice one. 
Picked this guy up at Best buy and helped him with his TV. 
He wanted to tip me $40 but app said $23 was the limit. I saw it. 
I figured it's based on a percentage of the fare like I've read here. 
But after seeing you got more than double what I got, now I don't know what to think.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Great tip JG!!!
> 
> Tonight I also had a nice one.
> Picked this guy up at Best buy and helped him with his TV.
> ...


Noe,
My only guess was it had something to do with the mistake 45+ address he put in. I'm not sure how or why I was tipped that, but I was glad to see it.

Nice tip yourself!!!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I'd have to say....Been a strange week of 1st, and it's only Friday night.
> Monday : longest trip 123 miles
> Thursday : a block away from an attempted homicide
> Friday : biggest tip
> What's the weekend going to bring?


Probably a complaint that you sexually assaulted someone or used a racial slur. Or maybe you'll get hit and Uber will deny you were using the app and not pay the insurance claim.....I'd stay home and not drive!


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll tell you what happened. 

Uber initially charged upfront for a trip uber thought was substantially farther. At the end of the trip the pax clicked tip 20% or whatever. The tip was calculated on the initial charge.

Hope it sticks!


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I'll tell you what happened.
> 
> Uber initially charged upfront for a trip uber thought was substantially farther. At the end of the trip the pax clicked tip 20% or whatever. The tip was calculated on the initial charge.
> 
> Hope it sticks!


This seems most likely.


----------

